# Gandia (La Safor region, Valencia) riders & sourroundings



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there!

Post to share with riders from Gandia town, La Safor region, Valencia province, Spain. About routes, trails, races or any other stuff about mountain biking in the area.

Regards!

:thumbsup:


----------



## terrassabike (Feb 26, 2007)

Jairamson!

I'm in Trialera's Paradise! Very next to u in this wide world!
Could be fine that you visit our trails in Obac and we go down to País Valencià isn't it?
My lizard in the hunchbacked would be happy in La Fenasosa ...sure!

See U! 


Moernest.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there Obacniard! Hope you be well in north-Spain with your lagartije!

Of course we'll be glad & happy to share rocking-routes both in L'Obac and here in Montduverland. The world is a cleanex.

Sa 'u!

Jai.


----------

